# crack in roof



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

i've had a bird strike (big old pigeon) on the luton of my 2007 Elddis Autoquest 120, opon investigation i've identified that i have a split/crack of around 8"in length, i've taped this up at the moment as a temporary repair but i'll have to get it sorted before the winter. i think its an ABS molding, the crack is just on the top right behind the leading top edge. 
is this somthing i can do myself or am i going to have to lose my no claims discount and go down the insurance route?
Any ideas :?: :?: :?:


----------

